# How can I level out a bookcase on granite



## JLG (May 25, 2019)

Hi, this is my very first post here and I hope to see what this community has to offer advice wise. I'm installing a 6' bookcase (3 sections) on a 3CM slab of granite countertop. Behind the top of the bookcase I've installed what I'd call a ledger board so I can secure the 3 pieces. However, because of variations in the granite and the bookcase wood, the 3 sections aren't perfectly plumb (or vertical). What's the best was to get these 3 units true? They're going to carry a lot of weight and I'd like the load to be evenly distributed along the granite. Is there some type of liquid epoxy I could use to level under the wood that dries hard and is load bearing? 
I'm open to all suggestions! 
Thanks in advance!

The vertical faces are approximately 1/16" out on my 2' level, from what I've noticed the thickness of a US quarter makes the center unit one almost plumb. But each one has slightly different needs.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If the ledger board is doing its job then it is carrying the load. I would put a piece of molding in front of each vertical to hide the gap and make all look identical


George.


----------



## JLG (May 25, 2019)

In my mind the top ledger board is used to secure the top so it doesn't fall over and kill me lol. The side pieces are 1/2" thick plywood it looks like, the back is just the typical flimsy back. I have two expensive moldings to cover the front face gaps. My concern is making the entire unit level while distributing the load evenly so it doesn't sag or cause damage in the future.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I would avoid a filler ......*

You need to establish the issue, whether it's the counter that's not perfectly flat, OR level OR whether the cases are just slightly different lengths.


If you turn them upside down resting on their tops, do the edges line up evenly across?


Can you run a straight edge across the countertop without gaps?


Is the counter top perfectly level across?


If you are trying to make/hang them plumb, on a surface that's not level, you'll have this issue.


iF they are slightly different lengths OR not cut perfectly square across the bottom, front to back you'll have issues.


One way is to screw them together into one continuous unit and deal with that rather than individually. I would use shims to level them out rather than a filler. Thin plastic from those high interest credit cards will work. Medical tongue depressers may work, but are not totally waterproof like the plastic. 



You can apply glue, them slip them underneath, let the glue set and finally trim them off with a sharp knife. :vs_cool:


----------



## JLG (May 25, 2019)

The granite is within 1/16" over a 6' span. It has variations on the surface of approximately 1/32" +/- due to being a natural product. The bottoms of all 3 bookcases also have slight variations. When I make all 3 units plumb (perfectly vertical) there's gaps along the bottom of the bookcase to granite surface. The worst one is probably a 1/16" gap. I was going to mount all 3 units together as 1 unit, then secure them to the ledger board making certain they're vertical. So you'd suggest a shim along the bottom? I've thought of that, but I didn't know if there's a better way.


----------



## unburled (Mar 10, 2019)

Shim into plumb, scribe, trim to scribe, install.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think if you would screw the three sections together the problem would go away. It probably has nothing to do with the granite the sides of the cabinets being wood are just bowed a little.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree 100% with Steve. If you still have a problem, then shims would be the way to go.
If you are bothered by the gap from the shims, just get the smallest corner molding u can find.

Great looking unit


----------

